# The best way to secure a stage...



## danstewart (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi All,

I've just finished reading through Logan Worley's blog and found it really useful. I'm hoping to go to Culinary School in London in 2010/11 (once I've saved up the required cash!) but I want to try and get as much experience as possible before then.

Can anyone recommend the best way of securing a staging position? I have a list of restaurants and the names of the Head Chef in as many of them as I could find. Do I need to write a formal letter or is going in in person a better option?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I find that hand written letters are a bit archaic (not to mention slow) in this age. Many chefs are technologically savvy and respond to emails. ****, it's worked for me. However, in addition to emails I also approve of visiting them face to face as well; not everybody's going to give you the time of day but persistence is the key.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

just walk in on the down time(before lunch, between lunch and dinner) and ask for work, most chefs are willing to take help espcialy free help. Once you first start out it wont be the best jobs but learning is learning, you have to start somwhere.


----------



## danstewart (Mar 26, 2009)

Took your advice and called a restaurant near by about a stage and walked away with a job! Starting out as a part time Commis Chef at the end of the month.

Cheers for the help.


----------



## kcma (Apr 4, 2009)

just call and talk to them. chefs love free labors.

or show up in person, but make sure you show up at a time that doesn't piss them off. if they have lunch, be there around 10. if they're dinner only, be there around 3. if they have lunch and dinner? be there before 10, or around 3.

good luck


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Good job. Glad to see it worked out and thanks for posting about your quick turnaround. I always wonder what the heck happened to most of the posters and their dilemmas.


----------

